# A123 Systems returns from death’s door with breakthrough new battery technology



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

Batteries made with A123’s new technology should be capable of operating at extreme temperatures without requiring thermal management... Newswire >


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

Alright... how about density?


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh goodie another press release. They must need money to stay afloat.


----------



## drgrieve (Apr 14, 2011)

Didn't know that 45 degree C was considered extreme.

Considering we've had a day 42 in the shade where I live. Better not leave any EV's sitting in the sun on a "extreme" day.

Interesting was that testing was full cycle. 100% DOD > 90% capacity over 2000 cycles. 

That's 20% more range (or energy density) than babying them at 80% DOD.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

I read in another article that it was 160Watts Hours per Kilogram.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Most tests are for 100% DOD, but why do that when you can do 70% and get 3000 or 5000 cycles?


----------



## drgrieve (Apr 14, 2011)

Well say you purchase a pack that does 80 miles @ 80% DOD. It lasts 3000 cycles to 90%.

This is 228,000 miles.

Same pack but now you run it at 100% DOD and get 96 miles. 90% at 2000 cycles.

This is 182,000 miles. At 15000 miles a year = > 12 years.

I would hope that in 12 years we would have better packs to choose from. In the meantime I can go almost 20 miles further per charge for no extra weight or cost.

Bargin!


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

And if batteries are great in 12 years, they should be even better in 15. 

The specs are also for a 1C discharge, while most people planning A123 packs will be using far more than that. Only A123 knows how that affects the cycle life, and like every other manufacturer, they release the spec that shows them in the best light. I don't think any of us can afford to cycle a dozen cells from a dozen different batches at 1C, 5C, 10C, and 20C to get good statistical data on how the cells will perform. I wish the manufacturers would release all the data, I'm sure they have much of it.

I'd rather shoot for the safe side and get longer life than push the limits based on limited data. It would also be interesting to know what competitors they are citing, as most of the major players quote better performance than what the A123 chart shows.


----------

